# tungsten jigs



## KMR1984 (Nov 13, 2009)

I tried to search on here with no luck, I remember seeing someone posting about a tackle shop selling a kit of tungsten jigs for $70-$80 for quite a few sizes and colors. Anyone have a clue what the company or store was called? If not, does anyone have a good source for a good selection of tungsten jigs in multiple colors and sizes for perch and gills? any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

The Gander store in west Lansing has a good selection. If there is a Gander near you, I'd suggest looking there.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

http://www.yourbobbersdown.com/

This site will have what your looking for


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

KMR1984 said:


> I tried to search on here with no luck, I remember seeing someone posting about a tackle shop selling a kit of tungsten jigs for $70-$80 for quite a few sizes and colors. Anyone have a clue what the company or store was called? If not, does anyone have a good source for a good selection of tungsten jigs in multiple colors and sizes for perch and gills? any info would be greatly appreciated.


I am thinking you might be talking about our Pro Packs.

Here is the URL to our all of our tungsten jigs.
www.sportsmensdirect.com


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

raisinrat said:


> I am thinking you might be talking about our Pro Packs.
> 
> Here is the URL to our all of our tungsten jigs.
> www.sportsmensdirect.com


That's a nice selection with good prices too.


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Chrome steel said:


> http://www.yourbobbersdown.com/
> 
> This site will have what your looking for


This is where I purchase all mine from. Good selection and fast shipping. Only piece of advise that I would add is if you are going to buy them and pay the higher prices compared to other panfish jigs...BUY GLOW colors. Only makes sense to have that option when spending that much...doesn't mean you always have to glow them but it is nice if needed.

My best colors are:

1) White/Black Dot Glow
2) Yellow/Black Dot Glow
3) Red/White Dot Glow

Fiskas are great...my favorite by far!!


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

http://bentleyfishing.com/products/Custom-Jigs/index.htm are very nice if the SportsmanDirect and yourbobbersdown aren't what you're looking for


----------



## KMR1984 (Nov 13, 2009)

Sportsmans direct propack was the kit i was looking for... thank you! I should have known, thats where i usually spend my fishing allowance from wifey during the winter. Can i come down to the store to pick up the "pro pack" or is that online price only?


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

I tend to stay away from buying tungsten jigs just because they are a bit pricey. Last yeah I managed to buy a tungsten kit at Meijers for half off. Paid $9 for 18 or 21 jigs. Looking back on it I should of bought another kit. If you're even in the waterford area I would check and see if a Meijers is carrying any ice fishing tackle. They might start selling stuff half off again towards the end of the season if its not selling.


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hands down YourBobbersDown.com!!!! Made an order @ 11 am and received my package with the mail the next day! I wish the hook was a little stronger....not just friskas. Seems like every year I get a hot color and end up breaking it pulling it out of a fish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JimJim (Jan 4, 2012)

I like the new Sportsman Direct tungsten jigs with the longer hooks. I use plastics and the longer hook makes it easier to put the plastics on.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

KMR1984 said:


> Sportsmans direct propack was the kit i was looking for... thank you! I should have known, thats where i usually spend my fishing allowance from wifey during the winter. Can i come down to the store to pick up the "pro pack" or is that online price only?


You can come and get the Pro Pack's in the store if you would like. We have most of the Pro Packs made up already in the store on the Plastics, Spoons and Jigging Baits.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

FISKA makes horz tungsten jigs that i like alot


----------



## THE BAIT SHOP GUY (Nov 7, 2001)

So which ones have the most durable finish? Sooner or later you're going to have to reach in with a pair hemo's to unhook one, and the jigs seldom come out looking as good as they went in. I see a number of them now have epoxy finishes. How do they hold up?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

THE BAIT SHOP GUY said:


> So which ones have the most durable finish? Sooner or later you're going to have to reach in with a pair hemo's to unhook one, and the jigs seldom come out looking as good as they went in. I see a number of them now have epoxy finishes. How do they hold up?


Ive had the paint flake off a couple, but most of the time they hold up well.
alot of times, I'm 50 yrds from my box that have my hemos in it, so I just rip open the gill plate to remove the jig. 
They taste no dif. that way. :xzicon_sm


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

K&E lures out of Hastings supply tungsten jigs. Real nice hooks, just don't try to "open" them up as they will snap off!


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

From what i have read, most "tungsten" jigs are made from tungsten powder. The true tungsten jigs have a hole drilled thru the jig body itself for tying. I believe that they attach a hook somehow.

With these, i doubt they melted true tungstrn with a hook set in the mold.

I could be wrong but thats what i read on iceshanty.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

BlackRhino said:


> From what i have read, most "tungsten" jigs are made from tungsten powder. The true tungsten jigs have a hole drilled thru the jig body itself for tying. I believe that they attach a hook somehow.
> 
> With these, i doubt they melted true tungstrn with a hook set in the mold.
> 
> ...


I believe your right now that you mentioned them adding hook after the pour I recall seeing that somewhere.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Guys here is the low down on how our jigs are made along with many of the other high quality ones out there.

Tungsten is not poured around the hook. The heads are poured with a slot in them which is where the hook is solder in.There is no way the tungsten can be poured around the hook steel melts around 2500°F plus or minus depending on the type of the steel. Tungsten Ice Jigs are mostly made with fly hooks.

Tungsten is poured just like lead is poured.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

BlackRhino said:


> The true tungsten jigs have a hole drilled thru the jig body itself for tying.
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



This is a style of tungsten jigs known here in the states has a hole in the head.The head can come is many different shapes.


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

Gotcha. Just regurgatatin what i read.....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KMR1984 (Nov 13, 2009)

RaisinRat, Ill be there mid-late morning to come load up on some tungsten jigs. See ya then!


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

KMR1984 said:


> RaisinRat, Ill be there mid-late morning to come load up on some tungsten jigs. See ya then!


You will get John for the next few days. I'm getting some much needed down time.


----------

